# MKIII Vr6 4x100 conversion ????



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Did some searching on here but not finding the answers I need. I have a 97 Cabby that is getting a Vr swap and suspension and want to keep my wheels... for now. Does anyone know if there is any way to keep the 4x100 pattern ? Maybe hubs from another Vw with the same Vr axle spline ...short of re drilling the hubs ? if thats even poss.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Consider posting in the 2.8L VR6 forum and there may be more people that can help. This forum is for the 90 degree 2.8L longitudinal engine. The VR6 is a transverse mount.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhh damn.... Good call. Thanks man :thumbup:


----------

